# If salary wasn't a concern, what career would you choose?



## Kozato

If money wasn't an issue, I would love to be a museum curator. I'd prefer an art museum because natural history museum kind of freak me out haha. I don't really know much about art but I've always loved going to art museums because it seems so peaceful there.


----------



## Iqbal

Money's not an issue?

Heck, I'm opening my Indonesian restaurant in San Fransisco!


----------



## Ben

I have a whole list of things I'd want to do if money weren't an issue.
-Teacher.
-Criminal Profiler. (Think _Criminal Minds_)
-Psychologist
-Prosecutor
-Archaeologist
-Librarian
-Bookstore owner
-Writer


----------



## topgun31

I'd do medicine, but probably less hours than usual in order to invent/research stuff on the side....and lead preventative medicine projects....and still have time left over to max my physical fitness and kick it with friends and family. What an ideal world lol. 

Hopefully I still can do this in the future but, unfortunately, there's only 24 hours in the day.


----------



## SnnyYellow

-Probably a social worker, so I can do something meaningful with my life and help others. 
-Or, a mangaka (manga artist)/ cartoonist


----------



## MachinegunDojo

Professional book reader/couch potato


----------



## uncreative_name

Musician--travelling musician!
Photographer
Comedy writer
Travel agent


----------



## jstrong4

I would love to be a traveling journalist/missionary. I have a passion for helping people and life is all about doing something bigger than yourself. I am big in my faith and would love to minister and help people at the same time. I believe that not only could I see the world but also enjoy helping others in need. I would really want to minister to children who have special needs, because I feel like sometimes they are neglected. On the journalism part I would love to have my own website and blog and write articles about what I would see and how it would impact my life and others around me.


----------



## Magenta

Anything creative.


----------



## opentogrowth

If salary wasn't a concern, I would work in local government planning department to help faciliate growth in the community that ensured a diverse culture and encourages a healthly lifestyle. Or if salary/money was completely not needed, I would be a volunteer to teach physical fitness classes to fight obesity in children.


----------



## moomie

*does ability count?*

I don't know if ability counts in this question. Plenty of people want to be NFL or NBA stars, right? Famous actress, Olympic athlete, President...

I'm in my early 40's, married w/children, back to college and own a small business BUT if I were doing it all over again, I'd not have quit school, given up my full ride and lived my dream of becoming a medical examiner/forensic pathologist/forensic chemist. I had my sites set on a brilliant career as "Quincy" until I was made fully aware of lengthy commitment to school, residency & money. At the time, I couldn't wait to get out of school. Now I regret it, even though I know I don't really have the ability. I like televisions programs that include facts, not drama. I think I enjoy the puzzle solving aspect. 

As it stands, my late-in-life college career will probably culminate in writing funny elementary or middle school anatomy & physiology apps for ipad.


----------



## mikesw3b

opentogrowth said:


> If salary wasn't a concern, I would work in local government planning department to help faciliate growth in the community that ensured a diverse culture and encourages a healthly lifestyle. Or if salary/money was completely not needed, I would be a volunteer to teach physical fitness classes to fight obesity in children.


I like that. Staying positive and helping people out there in the real world is the best gift one could ask.


----------



## absent air

If salary wasn't a concern, i would love to be a neuro-psychologist 

wait..that doesn't make sense..


----------



## Sandy Melcher Bidman

*I would have a career in the social* *field. I believe you need to choose your career based on something you will enjoy. If you do it based on the salary and your unhappy you usually don't stay with it. It also ends up causing you other problems in life. **I don't believe money should be the number one area you look at when choosing a career.
Sandy
*


----------



## shari089

If salary were not involved I would be a stay at home mom. I love being around my 2 children. I feel like when my youngest child started kindergarten I would then work as a nurse. I have a passion for helping people and seeing them feel great.


----------



## Mulberries

I'd run an animal welfare organization.

Or be a museum curator.


----------



## dizzygirl

Archaelogist.


----------



## Doom

dizzygirl said:


> Archaelogist.


 I thought I was going to be the only one.

I love the idea of traveling around the world piecing together the history behind a country and how they came to be. I've watched a few documentaries and wish I took it further back when I went to Highschool.


----------



## dizzygirl

I wanted to find Eldorado. And work with NatGeo and unearth Pompeii... but they already did that :mellow:


----------



## dizzygirl

even a librarian. or a cryptologist. or violinist. actually the violinist is more a matter of patience than pay.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

erasinglines said:


> I know. I suppose it stems from not wanting students to pull words from the dictionary when they're not sure exactly how they're used. Then you get language transfer errors where people use words as if they had the same equivalent boundaries in their first language.


Ahh... well, to be fair i get what they're saying. Trying to learn a foreign language by word-for-word translation is as fruitless as.... well, trying to learn the metric system by converting everything into Olde English and then wondering why the speed limit in Ontario is precisely 74.56 mph.  

But are they suggesting banning dictionaries entirely? How dumb.

I'm not a FL teacher, just a consumer of those services (on several occasions in various languages). But it seems to me that the best classes i was in, and also the ones that most encouraged me not to think about vocabulary in a word-for-word manner, were the ones that used some engaging process (e.g., lots of moving around, repeating rhythmically, talking to people, etc.) to drill new words.


(Honestly, though, i'm sorta gifted in learning languages so my opinion may be distorted.)




> But I tend to think that learning to use references frees students to express themselves and learn words that are important to them - not just what's in the textbook. And even if they make a mistake, they will learn from that mistake faster.
> 
> It's just a difference of perspective, but I tend to think that encouraging dictionary use will also foster motivation.


Exactly, that's a _great_ point.

I've always thought that, if i were to try to teach a FL in the 21st century, i'd want to take advantage of the Web for just that purpose. E.g. someone's a big sports fan; assign them to go to _Marca _or _El Gráfico _and find an article on Lionel Messi. Far more educational to see the language "in the wild", IMO, even if you do have to get past the regionalisms.


What's the state of the art nowadays, as far as (1) maintaining engagement and (2) dissuading students from thinking that every word is a direct equivalent?


----------



## bionic

Getting paid to travel around the world and report on interesting places.


----------



## erasinglines

CynicallyNaive said:


> Ahh... well, to be fair i get what they're saying. Trying to learn a foreign language by word-for-word translation is as fruitless as.... well, trying to learn the metric system by converting everything into Olde English and then wondering why the speed limit in Ontario is precisely 74.56 mph.
> 
> But are they suggesting banning dictionaries entirely? How dumb.


Well, most of those I've worked with haven't said either way, and there are those who encourage reference use. I've just taken some classes and had friends who had taken classes where students would be penalized for using unlearnt vocabulary. Which I think is harmful to motivation.



> I'm not a FL teacher, just a consumer of those services (on several occasions in various languages). But it seems to me that the best classes i was in, and also the ones that most encouraged me not to think about vocabulary in a word-for-word manner, were the ones that used some engaging process (e.g., lots of moving around, repeating rhythmically, talking to people, etc.) to drill new words.
> 
> (Honestly, though, i'm sorta gifted in learning languages so my opinion may be distorted.)
> 
> Exactly, that's a _great_ point.
> 
> I've always thought that, if i were to try to teach a FL in the 21st century, i'd want to take advantage of the Web for just that purpose. E.g. someone's a big sports fan; assign them to go to _Marca _or _El Gráfico _and find an article on Lionel Messi. Far more educational to see the language "in the wild", IMO, even if you do have to get past the regionalisms.
> 
> 
> What's the state of the art nowadays, as far as (1) maintaining engagement and (2) dissuading students from thinking that every word is a direct equivalent?


I think with technology today, there are all kinds of web-based dictionaries and tools that make reference resources more readily available to learners. And I think that the nature of learning a second/foreign/additional language will allow learners to see that definitions and categories and distinctions are not things set in stone. That's something that is difficult to learn through other subjects, I think.


----------



## alyssa_

I'd probably be an artist of some sort--illustrator / animator / graphic designer, or a musician.

None of this science-y stuff, unless it involved art somehow...


----------



## StandingTiger

[null post]


----------



## saturnne

I would choose to be an elementary school teacher or a freelancer artist.


----------



## steffigoesrawr

My ideal profession is either as a beach bum or a crooked politician. Though I really think I could work the former into the latter. I'd rise up locally, professing to know the economic hardships of the American people. Then a strong local following will get me to the House of Representatives. Enough crooked deals in the House and I'll move onto the Senate. From there, it's just about grooming a presidential candidate and running the country from behind the scenes.


----------



## FearsomeCritter

Paramedic.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I would probably start an indie/folk band of some sort and just tour the country, playing in bars to a small crowd of people.


----------



## InalienableDreamless

Philosophy and music would be awesome. Instead IRL(money, money, money) the closest thing to it: Physics and music.


----------



## iinnffpp

artist, wine and food critic, writer, and just about anything creative that pisses conservative parents off. hehe.


----------



## Kriash

I would love to do something with history. I don't know about being a history teacher, because I'm really introverted, but anything else would be fine. Or Archeology or something like that would be awesome.


----------



## ByzantineBird

hmmm, I dont think if money was not an issue it would change anything for me. a more fun answer would be going back in time, planning things, and being super genius to make things happen better. is the point of this question what is your dream job? 

I guess being a psychiatrist, a psychometrician, and mathematician all at once bro, but I dont think I have the brain power or skill power for it all. I guess if money was not the option and not reading into a question I would not change my path.


----------



## Shemp

Money or no money I'm going to be a career marine.


----------



## RyanJF

That's tricky. I'd still have to say "psychiatrist", which is what I want to be anyway. I really want to make a difference in the world (as do many people), and I don't think I'd much be able to do that if I were to go with my second choice, which would be "wandering vagrant". I took every excuse I could when I was a young teenager to run away from home, and I've always wanted to walk across America and the world, just for fun.


----------



## Erevos

I've always wanted to be one of those people that repaint and maintain original works of art.I'm not sure what they are called.

But still after doing that for some time I'd still want to study Biology even if I never worked as a scientist. I just want to study it.


----------



## Romascu

If salary wasn't a concern, i wouldn't work.


----------



## Ziwosa

Salary ISN'T a concern.


----------



## nevermore

Indiana Jones (don't know if that's a career but I dream of growing up to be him when I was little), fantasy artist, film director, part-time wilderness guide, wandering bohemian who plays in hippie band complete with recorders and glockenspiels, writer of all types (fiction, creative non-fiction, essayist, biographer), professor but not a specialist one who just teaches about whatever he wants and gets his student to do crazy, slightly unethical assignments and experiments, ham actor, and archer/swordsmanship choreographer for battle scenes in movies

Basically I'm a huge dork:blushed:


----------



## thistled bones

I'd probably be a wanderer. 

Though historian or philosopher strike my fancy. 

If I had the ambition and skill, an actress.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Vigilante.
After that, race car driver _and_ extreme sports.
If money isn't an issue, I don't see why I couldn't do all three....


----------



## Elsewhere1

I would love to be able to open a shelter where I could help feed, clothe and provide assistance to those who need it.......


----------



## dottywine

I'd have a show where I interview seemingly normal people about their life. If something interesting comes out, I'd follow them for a day. Like, if I found out a guy on the street loves Live Action Role Playing in the woods...

I'd be a nutritionist

I'd perform on stage as a dancer/singer.


----------



## skierface

What a perfect world this would be...

I'd be a high school chemistry teacher or middle school/high school Spanish teacher. (I'll probably end up as one or both of those no matter what)

I also wish I could work at Alta in Utah teaching ski lessons... Some day I will...Probably after I retire from a regular job.

I'd also really enjoy to be a statistician for the MN Twins.

If none of the above works out, I'll probably end up as a pharmacist or chemical engineer.


----------



## Mariz

A scientist.
Or a peace advocate.

-_-


My parents don't think it's practical.
They want me to enter a more stable job with a stable and constant flow of salary. A routinary job, if you ask me.
And I hate that.

I want change.
I want discovering things and doing something about it.
But I can't seem to find myself recently.
-_-'


----------



## Challenger

Why is money a concern? I'm doing what I love, it pays absolutely rubbish, it's a hard slog, the lifestyles probably going to shorten my lifespan considerable, but it's what I'v wanted ever since I can remember, when people asked me what do I want to be as when I'm grown up, well, now I do that. Living the dream!

Though, I would like more money for an awesome car, and to sometimes rent an airfield to drive it fast, but thats not a job. Unless, some kind of zombie apocalypse happens and people need badass looking cars. Or I became the Stig.

Why are so many people not doing what they love. If you want it badly enough, you have to start planning for it now, or else it just wont happen, dont become a sad old person who always ment to do something amazing but never got round to it. Dont let that happen guys.


----------



## Hardstyler

I'd be a Space Ninja Pirate .


----------



## timeless

If money was no object then I would be a bird


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Space cat


----------



## Arbite

MotoGP rider or profesional roller coaster tester.


----------



## erasinglines

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> Space cat


Nice. XD I'm assuming that comes with a cat space suit, lasers, _and_ ship.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

erasinglines said:


> Nice. XD I'm assuming that comes with a cat space suit, lasers, _and_ ship.


The ship is a giant robot unicorn :-3


----------



## erasinglines

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> The ship is a giant robot unicorn :-3


Does it leave rainbow trails when you leap and shoot through metal stars? And can I come?? I want to wave to all the dolphins as it runs by~! *-*


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

erasinglines said:


> Does it leave rainbow trails when you leap and shoot through metal stars? And can I come?? I want to wave to all the dolphins as it runs by~! *-*


Yes, and it even says "Nyan nyan" all the time :-3

It's a magical mix between two goods, and here's a *cookie of wonder!*


----------



## erasinglines

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> Yes, and it even says "Nyan nyan" all the time :-3
> 
> It's a magical mix between two goods, and here's a *cookie of wonder!*


omg that's so awesome!!! And *cookies are the answer to the universe*~! XD Yay~


----------



## Luke

I would be a charity worker. Or even just collect litter. I would get great satisfaction from simple jobs like these that really benefit society and the environment.


----------



## Toru Okada

I would have a new job any time I got bored with the old one.


----------



## barathrum

FreeSpirit said:


> Vigilante.
> After that, race car driver _and_ extreme sports.
> If money isn't an issue, I don't see why I couldn't do all three....


HELL YEA!

Race car driver/pro-video game player rofl!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I'd like to be a bum.. I'm living the dream


----------



## Psychosmurf

Same. Physicist.


----------



## tuna

Animorph.

I am 100% serious.


----------



## Linnyya

writer, hands down.


----------



## absentminded

I'd be a philosopher/physicist.


----------



## chickydoda

A seat filler


----------



## CynicallyNaive

dottywine said:


> I'd have a show where I interview seemingly normal people about their life. If something interesting comes out, I'd follow them for a day. Like, if I found out a guy on the street loves Live Action Role Playing in the woods...


Why don't you do this? Like, do a blog for this, or get a cheap video camera and post segments on YouTube?

Might never be any money in it, but it would be great experience in building skills to work in something similar, and you never know where it might lead.

You'd also gain valuable skills in promoting your own work online. And your network grows automatically! All the people you interview know that you do this and would like to do it more professionally, and so you find out about opportunities through the network.


----------



## gerardio

Comedic acting would be so much fun.


----------



## chickydoda

chickydoda said:


> A seat filler


Hey apparently theres a movie about this. Looks good haha


----------



## Woody

I'd be a detective or a teacher : }


----------



## johnfernandis

I think none should think about salary for making career.But if a person take his/her passion,hobby or interest as for a career option then he/she can give the best and can do best and by making best can earn more.And I have craze for do something in computer field so I am pursuing my study in computer engineering because it is of my interest.


----------



## Jason104

this is gonna sound weird but I have this obsessive idea ..... but there is no money in it ... to have a laboratory in my basement and have a white lab coat .... with my glasses .... and mix lots of chemicals and ingredients .......to come up with some cure for something .....mixing up drugs ....... and stuff drugs meaning for pharmaceutical purposes .... and do lots of compounding


----------



## zewology

Novelist/poet/travel writer.

But the salary thing is only relevant because I don't know if people would read my writing. I'm kinda hoping they might someday ...


----------



## Citruss

My fantasy:

I want to design & build tree houses for a living/or for fun ( cuz I've won lotto--eh hem, this is my dream so I can fantasize). No cookie cutter stuff, but unique for every project. 



















Image source


----------



## followmein2thedark

I would be a plain photojournalist and hopefully have my own newsmagazine. But instead, I'mma be a college professor and teach photojournalism.  close enough...


----------



## CynicallyNaive

johnfernandis said:


> I think none should think about salary for making career.But if a person take his/her passion,hobby or interest as for a career option then he/she can give the best and can do best and by making best can earn more.And I have craze for do something in computer field so I am pursuing my study in computer engineering because it is of my interest.


I don't think there's one right answer to navigating this tradeoff, but i sort of agree with this approach. The thing is, you can eventually find some sort of short-term commodity minimum-wage job to get by so you can pursue your passion. You may hate it and get fired after 3 months, but at least you'll be 3 months closer to making something good happen.


----------



## Vic

Cargo pilot.


----------



## nothingnew

The one closest to my house with the most girls there.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Arbite said:


> profesional roller coaster tester.


That would be completely 'mazing. 

I choose this one.


----------



## Jason104

presidents personal food taster... lolz


----------



## MCRTS

Writer. I would love to just stay home and write fiction, mostly fantasy.


----------



## The Proof

I'd love to be the guy who sticks pieces of boats together with a tar mixture, mmm-m, dream job

love the smell of tar in the mornin

or maybe a garbage burner, that would be good

oh wait, scrapyard worker? you know, operate those crusher cranes

I can't decide right now


----------



## hello317

A teacher!
Or a DJ.

If safety and lack of sleep wasn't a concern, I would like to be a flight attendant.


----------



## rwt81

I would continue to do what I do. The issue isn't salary...it's the burden that what I do (the productions) sometimes requires $$$$ or more ranging from ultra low budget to big budget.


----------



## soulsearch

I would like to somehow... join drama, singing/guitar, dance, cooking, poetry, and writing stories into one and do that in a career. Somehow.


----------



## Dinky

A career in editing science fiction novels wouldn't be too bad. And while the salary isn't the best, I think I might do it anyway. It's about the closest job I can find that involves reading science fiction for a living, even if I do have to read through the dreadful writing, it more than makes up for all the rest.

Too bad the salary starts at around $27'000 per year. I could be earning twice that as a help desk worker without needing any University degree. Still, proof-reading and editing SciFi novels seems like something I'd love, and something I'd love enough not to be concerned enough by the low salary that I'm seriously considering it as my career choice.


----------



## themartyparade

Many of the things people mentioned don't really require money to do (unless you wanna do it on a really professional level) and I don't see why you don't do it anyway.

I'm still in school so I might be quite naive but when I graduate I intend on pursuing my dreams no matter how much money I make.


----------



## nymph

Professional dreamer <3


----------



## TARZAN

I'd be a professor with plenty of contract work to keep me content

-Will


----------



## Dustdevil

A storm chaser or blimp pilot... or both!!!!  Such joy would that bring!


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

A research psychologist, or something along those lines. :happy:


----------



## DustyDrill

1. Professional Videogamer
2. Explorer
3. Fisherman
4. Boob inspector


----------



## MrShatter

Star Gazer :happy:


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Honestly?
I'd be an author or a house wife. I secretly love taking care of my family and the whole cooking n clean stuff. I also secretly want a man to "bring home the bacon" And I also have a very creative mind for storytelling.


----------



## CountD

I would still pursue my career as a medical doctor, because that's really what I'm passionate about. I guess since my career doesn't have the financial issues attached, that I'm an odd-ball out.


----------



## Tofu99

Err... Making things for people? Electronics projects, props, blacksmithing, whatever. Just making stuff.


----------



## Exemplar

Professional hacker.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Exemplar said:


> Professional hacker.


Don't white hat hackers make decent money?


----------



## brightlywound

Mmm... I'd still be a preventative medicine focused doc. I do _love_ cooking though. Being a doc would be a more intellectually stimulating way of helping people treat their bodies as temples, allowing me to use my gifts to have a greater impact.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Don't let salary scare you. 

If you believe you'll be alright, and you love what you do with all your heart, then even the hard times won't be so hard.

I wanted to be a professional singer, photographer, and possibly a magazine editor.

I am all 3.


I spend my money like I'll always be alright, and truly believe it, too. It worked so far 

Please don't let society's laws, imprinted in your brain, brainwash you into thinking that your dreams of doing what you want are simply foolish. PLEASE. You're doing the world, and yourself a disservice.

Think about it - who would you rather see? A doctor who did it for the money? Or a doctor who loved biology and chemistry and the understanding of people's bodies, ever since they were a kid? _

Wouldn't it be sort of irresponsible to take on a responsibility your heart isn't intertwined with?_


----------



## Bazinga187

I'd spend the rest of my life in some form of education.

If that weren't an option, then I'd do what I plan on doing now. Maths or physics.


----------



## Super Awesome

I'd keep doing exactly what I'm doing. 

Also, I'd be okay with being Indiana Jones.


----------



## yello

A traveling busker or a music teacher.


----------



## fishphlem

Engineer or Meteorologist


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

Probably a teacher


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

I would probably do what I am already planning to do now... Dairy industry!


----------



## SuperDevastation

I'm having trouble between choosing a job/career involving video games, computers, and aesthetic beauty.


----------



## Synesthete

If salary wasn't a concern, I probably wouldn't have a career. I would just spend my time doing whatever I wanted. 

I'd take classes that interested me, read, play games, travel, and spend as much time with animals (and away from people) as I could.


----------



## Coburn

Probably a hedge fund manager. That seems like a pretty cool job.


----------



## Swelly

Sociologist,.


----------



## Tempest09

Blacksmith


----------



## DeasVail

I'd probably teach, while also trying lots of new creative things, particularly writing.


----------



## So Long So Long

I'd be a professional slacker by day and a traveling ninja by night. Would you like to see my resume?


----------



## QueCueYew

Bedouin sheep herder


----------



## apmeggison

Forensic scientist


----------



## CoopV

Artist. I would spread love throughout the world with my art. *sigh* I still plan to do it I just need a day job lol


----------



## geode

I'd love to be a college professor, but they make pretty decent anyway.


----------



## blkrbt

geode said:


> I'd love to be a college professor, but they make pretty decent anyway.


Schooling seems to be my Achilles heel but I'd love to do this job, pay not being important but the required PhD is.


----------



## slss

I won't be having a career. I'd be a wanderer.


----------



## Drift

Something involving either travelling to the Arctic or even space


----------



## Coldspot

If money and time wasn't an issue, I'd be an Anthropologist. I'm very interested in ancient cultures and the knowledge they had that we forgot


----------



## Queen of Refuse

animator or movie maker


----------



## killerB

Probably a typical INFJ thing, but I would be a Marine Biologist and save the Whales. Or else I would want to go around the world and save the Rainforest and Indigineous peoples. Anthropology also has always interested me.


----------



## MyName

I'd just run around trying to make indie films and get non-fiction books published. I might teach a little bit.


----------



## Das Brechen

Stealing airplanes and getting paid a high sum to do it. One day, maybe even spacecraft.


----------



## MonieJ

Chef

Photographer

pharmacist

Zoologist

Wildlife sanctuary owner 

author

International somethin or other


----------



## Sanonite

Chinese Restaurant Owner - so I never have to go hungry in my life!


----------



## braverip

One of these: Assassins - The Assassin's Creed Wiki - Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, walkthroughs and more!

....okay, maybe not. D:

I'd dabble in all sorts of things I'm interested in, but probably wouldn't stick with one thing for very long.


----------



## intrasearching

Something on a computer. I'd work for Google.


----------

